# Ati Radeon 9000 Mobility geht nach Treiberinstalation nicht einwandfrei



## Artas (29. Oktober 2008)

Also hallo erstmal an alle.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe in meinem Laptop eine Ati Radeon 9000 mobility.
Wenn ich einen normalen Treiber installieren will steht da nur 
der video treiber wurde nicht gefunden. Danach steht da das man einen standart treiber installieren soll. Ich habe einen DNA Ati treiber installiert, aber  nach dem Windows geladen hat wird der Bildschirm Schwarz. Im abgesicherten Modus habe ich den treiber deinstalliert und jetzt geht es wieder ganz normal. Nur den Ati treiber kann ich nicht installieren.
Welcher Treiber wäre der beste für meine Grafikkarte?
 Danke schon im voraus.


----------



## emmaspapa (29. Oktober 2008)

Artas schrieb:


> Also hallo erstmal an alle.
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem:
> Ich habe in meinem Laptop eine Ati Radeon 9000 mobility.
> ...


 

Die Grafik gab es schon 2003. Ich denke mal da musst Du schon einige Jahre in die vergangenheit gehen und den passenden Treiber suchen. ich habe im Moment keine Zeit, aber auf der AMD-Seite Willkommen bei AMD in Dresden solltest Du eigentlich Informationen bekommen.


----------



## DanielX (29. Oktober 2008)

Oder geh auf die Herstellerseite deines Laptops und lad dir da den Treiber.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Artas (30. Oktober 2008)

hab ich bereits gemacht aber bei allen treibern steht da nur video treiber wurde nicht gefunden.
Ich habe ein bisschen gegooglet und da habe ich bei chip.de einen ati omega treiber runtergeladen 
und der ging auch aber sobald ich mich anmelden kann wird der bildschirm schwarz und ich kann nichts mehr machen. Ich habe den Treiber wieder im abgesicherten Modus deinstalliert und jetzt geht halt wieder alles. Vtl. ist meine Grakka kaputt ,aber warum geht sie dan ohne Treiber?


----------



## Artas (8. November 2008)

so mitlerweile habe ich über tausend treiber installiert und jetzt geht der bildschirm garnicht mehr an also ist wohl oder über die gpu kaputt


----------



## emmaspapa (8. November 2008)

Siehst Du den Bootbildschirm


----------



## Artas (19. November 2008)

nein der bildschirm zeigt garnichts mehr an auch wenn ich einen anderen monitor anschließe kommt auch kein bild


----------



## jabba_the_hutt (20. November 2008)

also wenn du den bootbildschirm sehen könntest würde ich dir den ati-bildschirmtreiber 3.8 empfehlen, der läuft einwandfrei mit der *graka* (hatte auch mal eine mob. 9000)

aber wenn dat ding streikt kann ich auch nicht helfen.sry.


----------



## Artas (20. November 2008)

danke für deinen rat aber in meinem fall ist er leider wenig hilfreich
wenn ich meinen laptop an mache gehen die lüfter an aber der bildschirm bleibt schwarz


----------



## james07 (20. November 2008)

dann hast du wahrscheinlich es geschaft deinen Grafikchip ins Nirvana zu schicken. ATI unterstützt deinen Chip schon lange nicht mehr, höchstens im Treiberarchiv wirst du fündig.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. November 2008)

james07 schrieb:


> dann hast du wahrscheinlich es geschaft deinen Grafikchip ins Nirvana zu schicken. ATI unterstützt deinen Chip schon lange nicht mehr, höchstens im Treiberarchiv wirst du fündig.



Es gibt lediglich keine 64bit Treiber, angesichts des Alters der Graka aber auch völlig unnötig, da die wohl kaum jemand mit nem 64bit CPU betreibt.
Ansonsten gibt es zumindest noch aktuelle WinXP 32bit Treiber.
Aber der Chip ist wohl sowieso hinüber, da ist dann wohl ein neues Notebook fällig.


----------



## james07 (21. November 2008)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Es gibt lediglich keine 64bit Treiber, angesichts des Alters der Graka aber auch völlig unnötig, da die wohl kaum jemand mit nem 64bit CPU betreibt.
> Ansonsten gibt es zumindest noch aktuelle WinXP 32bit Treiber.
> Aber der Chip ist wohl sowieso hinüber, da ist dann wohl ein neues Notebook fällig.




Wieso kommst du auf 64bit??? Rede ist von Windows und auch Vista gibt es in 32bit!


----------

